
Show HN: DevDash, highly configurable terminal dashboard for developers - thanato0s
https://github.com/Phantas0s/devdash
======
thanato0s
I released some months ago DevDash, a side project in Go to create terminal
dashboards, in order to gather the data I need, as a developer, into the
terminal. I was annoyed to switch between multiple tabs in my browser to see
everything I wanted to see.

Since I have a blog and side projects, I developed DevDash to get data from
Google Analytics, Google Search Console, Github and Travis.

The difference with other terminal dashboards out there is the configuration.
You can push it pretty far, you can even use it to do custom call to the
Google Analytics API and render the result in a widget.

Any feedback are welcome! If you want some new functionality for DevDash,
don't hesitate to open a pull request to speak about it, or to simply let a
comment here.

